# Help us to find homestead land in MO



## Darina Markyanova (May 9, 2020)

We are couple in mid 30's looking for secluded land that allows homestead things like chickens, goats and etc. 10+ up to 25 acres, county road frontage, electricity available; with no HOA, subdivision and no restrictions please. We are hard working, looking for owner finance for now until expand our capital. Any Information are deeply appreciated. You may email me at [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Darina Markyanova said:


> We are couple in mid 30's looking for secluded land that allows homestead things like chickens, goats and etc. 10+ up to 25 acres, county road frontage, electricity available; with no HOA, subdivision and no restrictions please. We are hard working, looking for owner finance for now until expand our capital. Any Information are deeply appreciated. You may email me at [email protected] Thank you.


I live 10 miles from Springfield (around 40 years living in Missouri). Missouri, compared to most places is pretty wide open, live and let live, not too much governmental oversight.

The question is how rustic do you want it?

20-40+ miles to "civilization," i. e. Walmart, Lowe's, doctors, restaurants, etc.?

If you aren't careful the locals like to give 'newcomers' "A good cheatin." they'll gain your trust, strip you of your money/resources and send you crying back where you came from.

There ain't much real work outside of Springfield/Branson, so you better have some reserve to live on, or a for real cottage industry, else you'll starve out.

Land comes raw, (No utilities) all the way to city water, sewer, gas, electric in some of the outlying dying communities. 

It costs about $10,000 to punch a well and about the same for a septic system.

If you buy raw land it will run you anywhere from $3-10,000+ an acre,. Like anywhere there are those who want you to believe that their land is worth a fortune.

Owner finance is a trap. Check out five year balloon loans. They hook a sucker, play them until they miss a payment, repossess and lay out the hook again. The five year balloon is nearly impossible to get a lender to loan on when the five year payoff comes due. Poof! goes the ranch and all your hard work.

Trust relators like they are the rattlesnakes they are. They'll call a dozer bait shack an "easy starter" or a "diamond in the rough." If you are not a builder and acquainted with structural soundness, you'd better get acquainted with someone who is.

You get out far enough, the woods are full of good-old-boys that do whatever they please, hunt on your land etc. Piss them off and they have been known to cut every strand of a five barb fence every 50 feet. Piss them off bad enough and they'll burn your barn down.

Get far enough out and you will be in Meth-head country, good luck with that.

If you come to Missouri, leave your romantic notions in Daytona. 

It's a nice place to live... If you know where to set up camp.


----------



## Darina Markyanova (May 9, 2020)

I have really appreciated your advices, tips and lookingout for us. We not seeking to reside too close to city, but at same time our preference is to be with 1 to 2 hours away from big city. As Truckers, We passed through Missouri so may times and we had researched past 6 months about Missouri and now recently we stayed 10 days near Bloomfield, MO. We really liked people we met there. I would appreciate if you let me know more locations that people are welcoming and friendly. Thank you so much for your time and enjoy this wonderful weather and spring. Missouri is extremely beautiful for nature lovers and this is what I passionate about and I fell in love with Missouri.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lots of property in freedom loving states is being bought up quickly and many times sight unseen.
Visit and walk properties you are interested in multiple times. You really need to know if raw land will have access to water, if the ground drains well enough for a septic and if growing things, how good the soil is.
Missouri is full of rocks. I have known of folks buying land only to discover the dirt was little more than dust over sandstone.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Darina Markyanova said:


> I have really appreciated your advices, tips and lookingout for us. We not seeking to reside too close to city, but at same time our preference is to be with 1 to 2 hours away from big city. As Truckers, We passed through Missouri so may times and we had researched past 6 months about Missouri and now recently we stayed 10 days near Bloomfield, MO. We really liked people we met there. I would appreciate if you let me know more locations that people are welcoming and friendly. Thank you so much for your time and enjoy this wonderful weather and spring. Missouri is extremely beautiful for nature lovers and this is what I passionate about and I fell in love with Missouri.


Do you drive as a team? that would mean that your property would sit empty while you are on the road.

There is a driving couple that has established themselves in Seymour, Missouri among the Amish community. They have an agreement with an Amish neighbor to watch the place while they are on the road.

Seymour is about 45 miles East of Springfield, MO just off of Route 60, a four lane highway that runs the length of the Southern part of Missouri.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

GTX63 said:


> Lots of property in freedom loving states is being bought up quickly and many times sight unseen.
> Visit and walk properties you are interested in multiple times. You really need to know if raw land will have access to water, if the ground drains well enough for a septic and if growing things, how good the soil is.
> Missouri is full of rocks. I have known of folks buying land only to discover the dirt was little more than dust over sandstone.


Actually, in the Ozarks, it's about an inch of dirt over flint and ledge rock. 

It grows cedar trees and broom sage grass really well and if you lime and fertilize it, you can grow enough grass to run a couple of cows.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Some friends looked at a property somewhere between Mountain View and West Plains. The listing was for a gorgeous near new 3500sf home with a large outbuilding and about 11 acres fenced. They got there with the agent and the ground was nothing but rock and broom sage. They said they couldn't walk without looking down to avoid tripping, lol. Couldn't even run a mower over the ground. But the house was at a steal of a price.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There is property near Alton, Missouri. Call United Country Realty.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I would choose Kentucky over Missouri any day of the week honestly. Go check the state out first.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> I would choose Kentucky over Missouri any day of the week honestly. Go check the state out first.


Really? And why is that? Have you lived in the Ozarks? What makes KY superior? Give reason, not opinion.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> There is property near Alton, Missouri. Call United Country Realty.


Good to hear, because there's pretty much nothing left here in South Central. Unless, of course, you're looking at BillyLand's offering. Unless you have cash in fist, and check out the land itself before you buy, it is the biggest scam ever.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> Some friends looked at a property somewhere between Mountain View and West Plains. The listing was for a gorgeous near new 3500sf home with a large outbuilding and about 11 acres fenced. They got there with the agent and the ground was nothing but rock and broom sage. They said they couldn't walk without looking down to avoid tripping, lol. Couldn't even run a mower over the ground. But the house was at a steal of a price.


I'll admit that things can be bad, but that's pretty intense. 

We may have lots of rocks (and rocks reproduce faster than ticks), but there's plenty of grass. Not lawn grass, but it's holding the ground in place.

If you want to garden, you really need to have manure-producing animals. People here jealously guard their animal droppings, so it's hard to get anything to compost unless you get your own little manufacturers.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Rocky soil can be remedied by using a greenhouse. I recall tilling up fresh ground as a newb and picking tractor loader fulls of rocks out. I'd plant my garden the next year and I'd have another fresh batch of rocks. I thought either the rock gremlins are onto me or they just froze like the bubbles in a 7 up.
The majority of vegetables I use greenhouses for. Much more control over soil, weather, insects, etc.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> Rocky soil can be remedied by using a greenhouse. I recall tilling up fresh ground as a newb and picking tractor loader fulls of rocks out. I'd plant my garden the next year and I'd have another fresh batch of rocks. I thought either the rock gremlins are onto me or *they just froze like the bubbles in a 7 up.*
> The majority of vegetables I use greenhouses for. Much more control over soil, weather, insects, etc.


I love that word picture! It is so apt!

I have raised beds, as well as very large areas of French intensive beds. 

A greenhouse is on the "to-do" list, but until we finish the house and garage, it ain't happenin'.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Add to correct that I meant the rock *rose* like bubbles in a 7 up due to frost heave or God's curse.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> Add to correct that I meant the rock *rose* like bubbles in a 7 up due to frost heave or God's curse.


Either way, I like it. 

ETA: I am sometimes inclined to plan rock fences, rather like those built in Ireland, and for the same reason: rich soil, excessive rocks. Never follow through on the fence plan, though, because we already have too many irons and not enough fire.


----------

